# NZ Herald on Schools and Decile Ratings



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

This article may give an insight into what a decile rating of a school really means.

It isn't a measure of how good a school is - it gives an indication of how much the parents at that school earn (and how much 'donation' they may therefore ask you for). 

Sunday Insight: Rich school, poor school: parents' decile dilemma - National - NZ Herald News


----------

